# Poodle Parade Photos!



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Poodles everywhere and Darcy becomes BFFs with a 5 month doodle who looks like a PWD.









A standard convention









Party parti poodle









And we're off!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice pictures, looks like fun was had by all!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

The parade leaders









Multicoloured poodles









Sheltering from the rain, my dad holding the sign. His quote "I feel like I'm betraying our breed {pwd}. 20 years of saying no it's not a poodle and here I am holding the sign for the poodle parade."









Black standard


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy loves the poodle parade! Such a happy guy.









Waiting for cookies at the dog bakery









Darcy patiently awaits his treat


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks like everyone had such a good time! I wish we had this down around my area!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, how fun. Thanks for so many great photos.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Too much fun! What a great idea--a Poodle Parade. There must be quite a few poodles there. 

I don't know which photo I like the best. The one with your father's quote is hilarious! Tell him he's not a traitor to his PWD. He's just expanding his horizons!:drum: 

And I love Darcy doing his stop, drop and roll. That must have been so much fun to be around poodles of all sizes and colors, although it looks like there were more standards than any other variety. Thanks for the photos! Sounds like a wonderful way to spend the morning.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting these pics - I was looking forward to pics of the parade. Darcy looks adorable as always (I think he has a really nice facial expression). Maybe your Dad is falling under the poodle spell too haha!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Thank you so much for posting these pics - I was looking forward to pics of the parade. Darcy looks adorable as always (I think he has a really nice facial expression). Maybe your Dad is falling under the poodle spell too haha!


Thanks! Darcy is adorable, everyone just loves him. Both my parents are totally in love with poodles - or at least with Darcy! As he's my first I don't know if all poodles are like him. All I can say is he has a winning personality and he makes people smile everyday. Including me of course.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Great photos. Looks like a blast. Maybe next year we will make the trek and join you with our three. That brown pup has a lovely little face!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_A little bit of Heaven!! Love it!
_


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Such a wonderful idea to have a poodle parade, and so nice you could take him! What a fantastic way to spend the day! Great pics!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

That is awesome.

Poodlepalooza!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

taxtell said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> Poodlepalooza!


I like that...Poodlepalooza!!! Awesome!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a great idea! poodles rule! pictures are great! Thanks


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

taxtell said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> Poodlepalooza!


Love it! 
Man, is Darcy ever cute! Love the pic of him smiling in his little red harness


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like loads of fun! Your parents are awesome. I can't imagine my folks doing that(wish they would)


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Amazing pics. I'd love to join that next year. It would be so fun.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

What wonderful pictures, wish we had something like that here. Maybe we ought to organize the New England States Poodle Parade.


----------

